# "The File Is Invalid" Error



## hawkeye071292

Are those "Videos" region restricted?


----------



## pure_cure

Define 'region restricted'...


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure*
> 
> Define 'region restricted'...


US only. Europe Only. Etc.


----------



## hawkeye071292

DVD rips. Some TVs have problems playing formats designated for certain regions. Every geographical location falls into a certain region, then it gets a region code. Most DVD ripping software will remove region restrictions. Ex: I bought a DVD in america on vacation, go back home to the UK, DVD may not play in DVD player because of region restrictions.

The TV might notice there is/isnt a region restriction on the file and may/may not play it.

What video format are you using?


----------



## pure_cure

Mostly anime I've downloaded. Some are .avi or .mp4 or .mkv. The audio files are all .mp3


----------



## pure_cure

Will changing my region solve the issue? - this may be a stupid question


----------



## hawkeye071292

Does MKV work at all? I have a 47 inch 3D LG tv and it will not. Not sure of model number but it is fairly new. Have you tried a .FLV file?


----------



## pure_cure

It isn't every .mkv that doesn't play. Only certain ones that are invalid. FLV doesn't seem to work either. Just tested 2


----------



## pure_cure

Update:

Went back to the retailer today. They've told me they'll contact their technical department tomorrow. I took my external in to the store and tried playing some of the media on the store's demo TV, and it didn't work. Same problem. I copied the files that didn't play over to one of their store PCs. They've been incredibly helpful and have kept in contact with me throughout. I still haven't given up on finding a way around the files not playing but at least I'm a step closer.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Went back to the retailer today. They've told me they'll contact their technical department tomorrow. I took my external in to the store and tried playing some of the media on the store's demo TV, and it didn't work. Same problem. I copied the files that didn't play over to one of their store PCs. They've been incredibly helpful and have kept in contact with me throughout. I still haven't given up on finding a way around the files not playing but at least I'm a step closer.


You could always set up a HTPC and run something like PLEX on it. Fairly easy to setup.


----------



## kevmatic

Then your videos simply aren't compatible. mkv, mp4 and avi are all just container format- it doesn't tell you anything about how the video is encoded. Your videos are just encoded in something that the TV can't play.

TVs, smartphones, small media players, etc almost all use hardware decoders because CPUs that can decode HD on their own are still expensive and power hungry. The downside of that is that they are very picky about video format (some more so than others, of course). If you want to play a large variety of videos, look into a dedicated media player, which will be somewhat better than a TV, or a home theater PC.

Many new anime Blu-Ray rips use 10-bit color for decreased file size. The ONLY THING that is going to play those right now is a PC- 10-bit decoding silicon does not yet exist. Not even VLC will play those correctly for now.


----------



## dranas

I have an LG tv and kevmatic is correct, the video is not compatible. The best thing you could do is use an HTPC.


----------



## pure_cure

I tried using Plex but it was quite a frustrating experience. I still have it installed and running but I just feel that there should be another way. You don't just spend 18000 zar on a TV and give up after it struggles to play files off a portable drive. Would getting a media player solve the issue? I've seen a few for some reasonable prices


----------



## kevmatic

If you get a media player that supports all your file formats, sure.

If you get a media player that does not support your file formats, then no.

It all depends on what you have. Like I said, many newer Blu-Ray Anime rips will not play on a media player.


----------



## hawkeye071292

If you get plex up and running you can pick up a roku as the hardware to run it. I would bring the TV back if all of the features are lacking. Its a nice TV, but if it cant do what you want then it isnt much use.


----------



## pure_cure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> If you get plex up and running you can pick up a roku as the hardware to run it. I would bring the TV back if all of the features are lacking. Its a nice TV, but if it cant do what you want then it isnt much use.


My feelings exactly, sir


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure*
> 
> My feelings exactly, sir


I keep my desktop hooked to mine, so playing video formats isnt a problem since I just use the TV as a monitor. Might I suggest a samsung TV? Their "Smart" TVs play a lot of different formats. I brought the 42 inch one back though because the color wasnt that great on it. I Probably just got a damaged TV though =/


----------



## pure_cure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> I keep my desktop hooked to mine, so playing video formats isnt a problem since I just use the TV as a monitor. Might I suggest a samsung TV? Their "Smart" TVs play a lot of different formats. I brought the 42 inch one back though because the color wasnt that great on it. I Probably just got a damaged TV though =/


Using it as a monitor is an option but I do a lot of other work on my PC and the TV isn't close by... I'm trying to avoid samsung TVs for personal reasons.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pure_cure*
> 
> Using it as a monitor is an option but I do a lot of other work on my PC and the TV isn't close by... I'm trying to avoid samsung TVs for personal reasons.


If you can set up a network share, you can use something to access those files. Like a raspberry pi, modded apple tv, etc. I really want to throw together a HTPC for my living room. I've just had my desktop in the living room so long I just game there honestly.


----------

